# Post 4yr 50K miles Warranty



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Is anyone hedging themselves against the post 4yr 50K mile warranty with an extended warranty?

Where can you get something like this, or is it even available? BMW does not sell extended warranties, they only certify their pre owned vehicles when leasee returns the vehicle with an extended warranty.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Riuster said:


> Is anyone hedging themselves against the post 4yr 50K mile warranty with an extended warranty?
> 
> Where can you get something like this, or is it even available? BMW does not sell extended warranties, they only certify their pre owned vehicles when leasee returns the vehicle with an extended warranty.


Make sure you take the plunge before your 4/50 warranty ends. Most companies require that the car is still covered under the manufacturer's warranty when you enroll, and some of the others that don't charge big $$.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*how does it work and WHO?*



SARAFIL said:


> Make sure you take the plunge before your 4/50 warranty ends. Most companies require that the car is still covered under the manufacturer's warranty when you enroll, and some of the others that don't charge big $$.


Which companies do this and how does this work?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why would you? The engine (only part shown to go BOOM) is covered by a 6 year, 100K warranty.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*what about something else*



Pinecone said:


> Why would you? The engine (only part shown to go BOOM) is covered by a 6 year, 100K warranty.


and what about my SMG transmission? Who knows how long that will last.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

As long as the normal transmission, they are the same tranny.

As to the SMG components, hydraulic systems normally last a long time, unless they blow up early. Look at power steering systems.

More of a concern is the electronics in the whole car, but many aftermarket extended warranties do not cover the electronoics.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> As long as the normal transmission, they are the same tranny.
> 
> As to the SMG components, hydraulic systems normally last a long time, unless they blow up early. Look at power steering systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Drive the car.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Drive the car.


so gonna drive it without the warranty....I guess its like a computer..if its gonna break down..its gonna break down...in the first year...


----------



## jschaff (Sep 20, 2003)

What about the AC, suspension, potential electrical problems of which there are many, etc,etc,etc.

If you plan on driving this car for more than 50k miles, are you prepared to possibly spend thousands of bucks on any of these problems. And you know something like this is likely to happen later in the car's life.

You can self insure by saving some amount of money each month from now till then in three years, or spend something now to cover yourself for that time, and it WILL happen. 

I have called several BMW dealerships and gotten quotes of anywhere from 2000 to 2800 for exclusionary coverage for 6yrs(from the warranty purchase date) and 100k miles(from the inception of the car's life). With various deductibles.

Call around and get the best quotes and ask for a reduction after they give you the first quote. These policies are very negotiable. They have a high profit margin.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*like I said*



jschaff said:


> What about the AC, suspension, potential electrical problems of which there are many, etc,etc,etc.
> 
> If you plan on driving this car for more than 50k miles, are you prepared to possibly spend thousands of bucks on any of these problems. And you know something like this is likely to happen later in the car's life.
> 
> ...


Like I said..I orginally wanted to get warranty..fULL warranty...but...the other dude.said..NOT NECESSARY....i think its necessary....for at least another 3 years..bmw of manhattan..my dealer doesnt provide any such servcie...so the service extended warranty is DEALER specific..then..ok..ill look around my area..i guess..thank.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A/C stuff isn't that expensive until very late in teh car's life. And a lot of it can be done yourself.

Suspension - warranty doesn't cover wear items, like virtually every suspension piece.

Look at most warranties, ELECTRONICS problems are typically excluded. ElectriCAL problems may or may not be covered.

Actually most of the warranties I have seen (other than the Chrysler family factory extended warranty) fail to cover anything that I need covered.

Another way to look at it, if the average car needed over $3000 dollars of work in the time frame (and mileage) of the warranty, do you think the company would offer coverage for under that much? Insurance companies (especially extended warranty insurers) are BUSINESSES. They want to MAKE money, not lose money. So they figure that the average car will take a LOT less repair of covered items than the cost of the coverage. 

Also read the publications, BMW are typically good fro at least 150,000 miles before anything more than tune ups, shocks, and inspections. Why do you think the M3 will be any less so. Roundel is full of people telling about multi hundred thousand mile cars withou major problem.

Most of the major problems show up early, and if there are a lot of them, take a hint, trade that one in on a better one (better in the sense of less problems).

If an extended warranty makes you sleep better at night, that $2000 - $2800 may be money well spent for YOU. But watch out, and don't expect me to listen to warranty company tales of woe later.


----------



## jschaff (Sep 20, 2003)

Exclusionary policies are different than the other lower grade of warranties. These latter ones list only the things that they DO cover. And I agree you would never know if something is covered that you would need until the job is done and find out you have a big bill that is only partially paid for by the warranty company.

I have been advised by my leasing company to avoid these types of warranties, to only look at the exclusionary policies.

Also, you can buy any policy from any dealership anywhere in the USA anytime up to the end of the factory warranty period. So, SHOP AROUND. Use your cellphone free long distance to call dealerships in other cities and get them to bid against each other. BMW dealers do not sell a BMW product. They all have to sell some other warranty, but I would expect that they would sell one that is of a company that has some staying power. This purchase can be done by fax or overnight mail to save hundreds of dollars on the premium.

Good luck.


----------

